# Bargain Light Box



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Just bought one of these : https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Portable-Photo-Studio-Lighting-Mini-Box-Photography-Backdrop-LED-Light-Room-Tent/282805818215?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

It came within a couple of days and works really well.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

They're very good,IMO.

Forum stalwart gave me some good advice regarding capturing better images. :thumbsup:

I passed on the stilettos though!

:biggrin:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Ordered one of these and it came today. Tried out some shots with it and for £6, you can't go wrong! Only drawback I've found is that the supplied USB lead for the LED strip at the front is a bit short, but I soon found a phone charger with a 6' lead on it which is ideal.

Some very quick shots just to try it out...didn't have much time so will experiment more another time.

Casio Rangeman...(all these shots were taken against the black background, it also comes with a white one.










Citizen Orca...here I needed to adjust the position slightly, then I would have lost the reflections of the LEDs in the crystal. This is the pic as taken...










...and this is it after cropping to remove the white side on the left.










Same with this 'Sawtooth'...before,










And after cropping.










Spork.










This is my setup for most pics, unless I'm outside.


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

me too bought one


----------



## Solar Pilgrim (Aug 26, 2019)

Those are pretty nice results, but It would be nice if the light were a bit more diffused. There's still too much contrast between lights and darks, IMHO.


----------



## JRParker (Dec 19, 2019)

I bought this one and its a lot better than the smaller one i had before that just had an LED ring at the top.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07R516JRP/ref=pe_27063361_485629781_TE_item

On the new one you can position the LED light bars wherever you want which is handy so the light doesnt just have to be from above. I often put one facing into the box (same direction as i will be taking photos from, to try and get light onto the watch face.

Some photos and video from the new box:


----------

